# [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

Finally got the car to hook up today at Orlando Speedworld. Still on stock motor and 12 psi.








Movie link below
http://69.56.148.184/{FCE86CF8...o.WMV




_Modified by SUPERCHARGED-JETTA at 8:00 PM 2-12-2006_


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

NICE!!!


----------



## blueG60rado (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (TheVolksracer)*

Wow, whats your race weight??


----------



## Rabbitmeat (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

Very nice times. Congrats and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to pushing a supercharged car to some quick times.


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (Rabbitmeat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitmeat* »_Very nice times. Congrats and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to pushing a supercharged car to some quick times.

It has taken long enough, Cant wait to build a motor up and see what I can run


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

Here's to tree'ing and hole'ing.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## some~guy (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (QuickK03Crap)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (some~guy)*

Thats sweet but please fire the camera man....that was horrible to watch. Atleast make them use a tripod next time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (vwgtiIII)*

very nice to see this coming from a supercharger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (mk_ultra')*

Good job.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (Vdubsolo)*

I knew this was coming for quite awhile, just glad today was the day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (leebro61)*

Great time! Great Power! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (turboit)*















nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LTony81 (Nov 26, 2004)

I wish I could get that 60 foot of yours. anyways great to see a supercharged vr throwing down some good #'s.


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (LTony81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LTony81* »_I wish I could get that 60 foot of yours. anyways great to see a supercharged vr throwing down some good #'s.

More is yet to come, stay tuned


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

Great #'s, from another blown slc.... What size charger are you running V1? what about interior, weight etc. 
I'm shootin for sub 13 w/ full interior, but the road corse is the track that i spend most my time @. Keep up the good work !


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

Very impressive whp numbers with a blower.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaCorradoKid* »_Great #'s, from another blown slc.... What size charger are you running V1? what about interior, weight etc. 
I'm shootin for sub 13 w/ full interior, but the road corse is the track that i spend most my time @. Keep up the good work ! 









Yes running the V1 12psi Looking to run about 15-16 with some spray in the near future.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

Good #'s


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (KIEZERJOSE)*

damn did you really pull a 1.7 60' with fwd? thats very impressive! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (PhReE)*

congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (VR SEX)*

sick. supercharged VR's breaking in the 11's sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_damn did you really pull a 1.7 60' with fwd? thats very impressive! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









There are a few all motor drag civics in my area that pull 1.5-1.6 60' times


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (DUB_4_LIFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_4_LIFE* »_sick. supercharged VR's breaking in the 11's sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


+1
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (Mr King)*

Congrats Sam!! Way to throw it down for the supercharged







haha Very nice!!


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (VentoVR6Girl)*

sammmmmmmm!!!!! thats awsome.. u didnt tell me you did that when i talked to you on saturday.. ur my idle.. im keeping my sc. ur my motivation to keep it.


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (dcvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcvento* »_sammmmmmmm!!!!! thats awsome.. u didnt tell me you did that when i talked to you on saturday.. ur my idle.. im keeping my sc. ur my motivation to keep it. 

Happened sunday man. You should have brought it out there!!!!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (skillton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skillton* »_
There are a few all motor drag civics in my area that pull 1.5-1.6 60' times

Yeah I would guess a civic is a lot lighter but thats impressive in either case.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

great time, very very good 60'


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (PhReE)*

I am still looking for 1.6 60ft times will see what happens as this new set of slicks get wore in.


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (fvdub00)*

Thank you for hitting 11s with the same trap speed. I hope I'm able to do the same. Sick job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado ([email protected])*

very very impressive, ive been waiting for someone to get a SC VR6 down the track! good job


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_4_LIFE* »_sick. supercharged VR's breaking in the 11's sweet. 

werd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
awesome times man


----------



## project83GTi (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (JRon24)*

very impressive numbers!


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (project83GTi)*

Will try and get some better 60ft times and see if I can run some 11.70's. Currently launching at 6,000 on the 2-step.


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You know the weight of the car?


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (BahnStormer202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BahnStormer202* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You know the weight of the car?


2,700 with driver


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

It was a pleasure to watch in person! This guy can drive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

Sam's dyno

http://media.putfile.com/dyno41


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (adcockman)*

Yep I have some of my blood onr the motor thats what maken it go so damn fast hahahahaha yep from the 1st time i seen him run a sc vr to now he makes them show what they can really do, plus he drives the crap out of them woot woot good job sam







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (double0vr6)*

very impressive. that 60ft is great especially for a pig weighing in at 2700 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good luck in the future.


----------



## KILLERVOLKSWAGEN (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (vdubspeed)*

ya,thats awesome you smoked up that acura.nice time


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (KILLERVOLKSWAGEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KILLERVOLKSWAGEN* »_ya,thats awesome you smoked up that acura.nice time








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3boy (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (project83GTi)*

very impressive. thumbs up to another sc car. You def know what you are doing!!! wow i need some tips lol


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (mk3boy)*

No track today had to work late, look to go next week


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

sam get yo a$$$$ these guys want more and let me know when you go my turbo will be here in a week or so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

eat you heart out mole.....JK


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (619)*

i know it a lil late guys but im a lazy ass$$ on the weekends
hahahaha
the pic of him killen a mustang and the turbo gsr








































Oh yea someone left in this at the end of the day


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (double0vr6)*

Nice pics Gee!!!


----------



## ThirstyGreek (Sep 19, 2005)

great pics!


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (ThirstyGreek)*

Engine Pic for everyone that's been asking










_Modified by SUPERCHARGED-JETTA at 7:50 PM 2-18-2006_


----------



## LTony81 (Nov 26, 2004)

that is sick


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUPERCHARGED-JETTA* »_Nice pics Gee!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (double0vr6)*

I don't see any of g's blood anywhere?


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_I don't see any of g's blood anywhere?









you were never there when we worked so hard on it ask sam he can tell yea!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_turbo gsr

A little OFF-Topic but I thought those cars when turbocharged were supposed to be 10s daily drivers according to regulars on the 1.8T forum...
That sure looks like a 12.67 to me.


----------



## PowerHouseMike (May 26, 2003)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (project83GTi)*

When you going back? I was out there friday with my slowbox...PM me and give me a heads up before you head out there next.. I wanna come


----------



## Rabbitmeat (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
A little OFF-Topic but I thought those cars when turbocharged were supposed to be 10s daily drivers according to regulars on the 1.8T forum...
That sure looks like a 12.67 to me.










Mid 12's is average for 8psi on a stock block GSR in street trim. Who knows what that car has done to it.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
A little OFF-Topic but I thought those cars when turbocharged were supposed to be 10s daily drivers according to regulars on the 1.8T forum...
That sure looks like a 12.67 to me.










maybe he's still on 5 psi hahaha


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_very very impressive, ive been waiting for someone to get a SC VR6 down the track! good job

+1


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (project83GTi)*

Damn!
sweet times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubgyrl (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

Congrats, Sam!!! Awesome times man and such a tight car! Can I get 1% of the credit since I hooked you up with the guy selling it?? haha, j/k!! Hope you're having a blast working on making it the best corrado ever! Keep me updated! I'll try to make it out to the track and check it out. Talk to you soon, have fun! And be safe!!


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (vdubgyrl)*

Yes, many thanks goes out to vdubgyrl. Thanks for the hook up!!!


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

Sam's a butcher. It was actually a nice car before. Now look at it... Poor poor Corrado.


----------



## SyncroSplitz (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (adcockman)*

which split second piggy back unit are you running?
nice time btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

what u ended up running last nite, i like how the supra had to run real hard to just catch up nice run!


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (SyncroSplitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SyncroSplitz* »_which split second piggy back unit are you running?
nice time btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Psc-001e


----------



## SyncroSplitz (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] 116.50 Vortech Corrado (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

kewl thanks man


----------

